# Ih 574



## Shawnp (Feb 6, 2016)

Hi guys,

I have an IH 574 gas powered tractor and it's been working great since I bought it a year ago. 

Recently, i've been having problems with hydraulic fluid leaking around the steering column. I called the guys at my local case IH and they said it was most likely a seal going out. The hydraulic fluid doesn't run out all of the time. 

My question is, how big of a job is this replacing the seal and do I need any special tools? Any tips or advice would be greatly appreciated?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Shawnp, 

Replacing the steering column seal in your tractor is apparently a fairly easy job. I copied the following comment written by a guy named JIM on the SSB tractor forum:

"Pretty easy fix. If you go to the CASEIH dealer and get a seal it comes with instructions. Only hard part is getting the steering wheel off. A small piece of about 1/2inch thick steel, a couple holes drilled to match the distance of the threaded holes in steering wheel and you have a puller. Just add washers to bolts so that you have near full thread so you don't strip out the threads. Or you can buy or borrow a puller, just be sure to use the threaded holes and not pull on the outer part of steering wheel."

You can usually borrow a puller from your local auto parts store. The steering wheel is probably rusted in place. Spray it liberally with penetrating oil.


----------



## Shawnp (Feb 6, 2016)

Big T, thank you for post. I to saw this original post. Hopefully it's as easy as it sounds. I'll get ahold of a steering wheel puller and see what I can do. The steering wheel isn't leaking too bad yet so I have a little bit of time


----------

